# Drugged Reporter



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I think this was some good stuff!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cool man ! Looks to me like he was outside any pot shop in California.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Or here in Michigan. But he looks a little beside himself.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I expected to see Cheech and Chong in the background huffing the smoke.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Who are they Don?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

OMG, They are the kings of marijuana humor. They recorded several comedy albums and made a few movies as well "up in smoke" is a classic tale of two happless stoners.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

OH, they never made it over here!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Too Hilarious!! Thats some Rugged Soldiers You Guys have over there apparently LOL!!! As we say in the South he was getting his Tang all Toungled Up!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I think it was New Zealand Richard.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I Wouldnt Claim them Either Matt they so happy they not too worried about where they are!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I wouldn't claim them Richard I have kiwi friends, I think we still own them though!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Kiwi friends ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Its what you call a person from New Zealand, A Kiwi (among other things) , as in the bird native to only New Zealand!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ahh ok...I was thinkin you were calling them a fruit


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

:roflmao:


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Same differance I guess.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm not sure they would see it that way!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah...I am sure you are right


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I found this growing the other day!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Gee what is it Matt ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Oregano ??


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No, it came out of bird seed I would think. The topic of this thread!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Prolly from a seed yo..err.. some bird dropped after visiting a neighbors place.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Its a hemp plant that would of fell out of the seed feeder and started growing, I don't know if it will have any chemical value.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Just teasing Matt I knew at first glance what it was.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

I was thinking that the eye sight had taken a major blow or something, maybe someone had found all those guns!!


----------

